# Hong Kong KCR EMD Export Unit G16 in 1:32 - 3D printing



## Raymond Lam (Jan 2, 2008)

For the first time I got a 3D printed model in 1/32 which is large and impressive! It is an EMD export unit G16C running on the Kowloon Canton Railway. There are 4 units of this model in Hong Kong but one of them was scrapped some months ago. Believe it or not, although they were made in the 60s, they are still in good shape and working condition today.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

1/32 that must be a huge model! What are the over all dimensions? Also, if you don't mind me asking, how much did it cost and where did you order it from


----------



## Raymond Lam (Jan 2, 2008)

rkapuaala said:


> 1/32 that must be a huge model! What are the over all dimensions? Also, if you don't mind me asking, how much did it cost and where did you order it from


Thanks for asking. Here is the info:

Dimensions: about 20 cm 57 cm 13 cm
Cost: more or less the same price as a new brass diesel engine
Ordered from a well known American 3D printing service provider


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Raymond,
So it's about 22.5 inches long, that's huge.
I don't know what service you are referring to. As long as you are not advertising, I think the moderator won't mind you telling us the cost and the companies. 
It will help a lot of the folks that are thinking about working in 3D make informed decisions.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Is this it from Shapeways?
http://tinyurl.com/nmv7zsg
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------

